# Halloween in NJ Haunted Garage



## Dannylis (Oct 2, 2004)

If anyone is from NJ and has nothing to do for Halloween stop by the Haunted Garage, all info is here www.hauntedgaragenj.cjb.net


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It is very important to have the fire inspectors drop by early enough so that changes needed can be done in time to open!
Sorry Dannylis, sounds like it could have been good!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------

